# hey guys :)



## tiny_toes (Jul 23, 2010)

well my names becky and im enslaved by furries.. i have 4 dogs, a cat, 2 geckos, a beardie, a hamster and a rabbit

really miss having mice around and i have everything set up for them to come home as soon as i find my perfect mice 
i refuse to buy from petshops and looking for breeders in my area, with healthy well bred mice (proving difficult lol) good job im in no hurry.
their health and temperment is going to be most important to me seen as i am just starting out with breeding. (past mice have just been pets as i felt i was too young to breed) i have been doing research into the breeding for the past 7 months and actively looking for my perfect mice for over 3months. i have no doubt they will turn up eventually lol.

i already chose my mousery name (Tiny Toes Mousery) and have set up its own email and started on the website ready for when my babies join me.

really doesnt seem to be any decent breeders around her though(just irresponisble breeders) so i could be in for quite a wait

anyhow, i look forward to getting to knowyou all andall of your little furries, you'll probably see me around a fair bit now  hehe


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! =^.^= Where are you from?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tiny_toes (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks forthe welcome 

jujubee i am from north wales


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

A belated :welcome to the forum!


----------

